# Face Lift for the Router Fence



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Face Lift for the Router Fence

This is just a new way to setup a router fence, it's copy cat in a way of
Bob & Rick's and Marc Sommerfeld router table and Fence http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/

Bob and Rick have used this trick for a long time now I see others doing it the same way.

You pin one end of the fence and swing (Pivot) the other end into the bit and cut a pocket for the bit to make a chip breaker and to hide the black hole behind the fence and to help the vac. do it's job .

Marc S. new router table is about the same thing, lock one end and swing it into the fence, cut the pocket and then lock it down with a knob on the fence.

The jig (face lift ) is about the same but I have used the T & G on the center part, so you can make as many as you want and use the top and the bottom of the T & G blank.
Marc's fence and Bob & Ricks is poly. and this one is MDF because it's flat and true and CHEAP...
Marc's fence has it set up with a 10 deg.cuts on the center part that's quick and easy to replace just like this one but this one is a T & G to lock it into the fence and I try to use the router when every I can to make jigs for the router table.

Note***if you got lucky and got the free video,you will see Marc S. use his new fence and router table.

Links b/4 the face lift and snapshots after the face lift below, plus some other jigs I use.

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=2656
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2282
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2281
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2279

If you need more info just ask 


Bj


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hey Bob, thats really a nice lookin fence set up you have there. I like the hold down jig and the push sticks too. Atta boy!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It's always interesting to see how others build their jigs and fixtures. Nice job BJ! I built my fence and first table using a plan from Shopnotes and added a few pieces of hardware from Rockler. The base for the table I bought at a garage sale for $5 with the switch box in place. It would of cost me more than $5 just for the switched outlet, handy box and cover.
The table is here:
http://routerforums.com/showpost.php?p=4909&postcount=8

The fence is here:
http://routerforums.com/showpost.php?p=5014&postcount=12


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Doc and Mike

I think that's what this forum is all about show and tell and help others when you can 
I wish every one would pop in a snapshot or two when they post, a picture is worth a 1000 words, they say and we all like to know more about what we like (ROUTERS)  in this case....

Here's a old router table I made and use all the time. ▼and a jig.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2277
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2284

Have a good weekend you guys

Bj


----------



## Gilbear (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks really good Bob - I had started using my fence the same way a couple years ago as well - pegging one end and pivoting (I had posted about it quite a while back cause I'd never heard anybody talking about it and it's so handy)- the other nice thing about that is you can place a stop block behind the fence and go right back to the exact same place every time - makes it possible to adjust how much material you take in one pass with some of the bits that are tedious to get set-up for (lock miter, drawer lock, etc) - and you'll be right on every time. Thanks for the pictures.
By the way, I'd post pics more, but don't have a digital camera (old school I guess). I plan to get one soon for an upcoming trip though, so look out - you'll be seeing some real attrocities!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Gilbear

I watch Bob and Rick show all the time and I was inpress the way Bob used the fence just about all the time, cut the pocket and then flush the bearing out with the brass set up bars...
So I said looks good to me and then I made a fence or two just like the one they use and started wiping out the fences left and right.
But I used hardwood and MDF
Got to be a way to not replace the fence all the time.
Then I saw the new fence that Marc came up with and I said that's it,drop in a blank center part only... 
But I said lets take it one step more with the T & G to lock it in..and I can make 5 blanks or so at a time when I have the T & G bits in the router table. 
Then I said ,wow it works ,great....and it's quick and easy to use and to use Bob's words 'make it simple'.
Here's a snapshot of some new push blocks I made, note the over size I found out that they really help when pushing and trying to hold the sock into the fence when running the stock upright, like putting in the slot in a face frame for case work.

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2533
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2482

Just a note about the digital camera, I have 3 of them one I take every where that's a cheap one I got for 15.oo bucks and it works great and the others are the high end Kodak ones that I use on trips and alike..
The cheap one works the same as the Kodak, USB port hookup but I don't worrie about putting in my pocket or leave it in my car seat like I do when I have the Kodak with me.
They can just get up and walk off some how... hahahahaha...

Here's a link to the Cam. I got for 15.oo bucks
http://www.surpluscomputers.com/store/main.aspx?p=ItemDetail&item=IMG10087

Have a good weekend
Bj


----------



## g-man (Sep 10, 2004)

I think I did something like this before in another thread.

http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=84&highlight=homemade+fence

g-man


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

g-man

Must be great minds think alike thing,,,,hahahahahahah   

http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2575
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2279
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2281
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2282
http://www.routerforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2280


Have a good one...

Bj


----------



## bdusten (Mar 22, 2013)

That is a nice set up!!! I'm a rookie and I'm having trouble with my fence You just gave me a great idea on how ta fix my problem. Thanks REALLY Helpful!!!


----------

